# RBP fry



## RFog80 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have 2 sets of breeding RBP's. They laid eggs within 1 day of each other and I waited the 3 days for them to hatch. Once the tails sprouted I siphoned both piles of eggs into an empty 10g tank. The only thing in there is a heater (80 degrees) and a sponge filter. I've been changing the water to keep it clear. I've heard that the fry feed off the sack for 7 days, so i have to hatch the brine shrimp around day 6 and feed them 2-3 times a day??

I've spoke with local fish stores and they've offered the half price/store credit deal. Is there anyway to get cash for them?


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

sell to people not the stores maybe


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I've heard that the fry feed off the sack for 7 days, so i have to hatch the brine shrimp around day 6 and feed them 2-3 times a day??


You don't wait until the yolk sac is gone to feed the bbs. They will eat as soon as they can see their food. They really go for the movement of the shrimp. The bbs take about 36 hrs to fully hatch, so start early, especially if you have not hatched them before. Start two containers of bbs, one day apart. Feed them ALOT, until they look like they will explode. Good luck!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

pm sent. and good luck.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you cant really sell to people (that dont own stores) because thell only buy like 5 out of like 300 fry so it would tank you forever to get rid of them (meanwhile they have a couple more batches)
you shoul take store credit (from a good store then save it and but a 125 gal plus or just fix up other tanks

i decided i want my 5 reds to breed so im hopeing (not yet oldenough) them hopefully i can get some store credit for them (then maby i can get a SW going without paying, and buy a second xp3 for my 125) 
you might be able to get some cash if you ask for less than what they offerd in cash (might get like 100$ or something but thats good since pairs breed regularly)


----------



## RFog80 (Sep 21, 2006)

barbianj said:


> > I've heard that the fry feed off the sack for 7 days, so i have to hatch the brine shrimp around day 6 and feed them 2-3 times a day??
> 
> 
> You don't wait until the yolk sac is gone to feed the bbs. They will eat as soon as they can see their food. They really go for the movement of the shrimp. The bbs take about 36 hrs to fully hatch, so start early, especially if you have not hatched them before. Start two containers of bbs, one day apart. Feed them ALOT, until they look like they will explode. Good luck!


Yeah after speaking with a guy at my LFS he told me to start the bbs right away. He also said in the mean time i can take the yolk from a hard boiled egg and mix it with some water and make a paste. he said 2-3 drops 3x a day. they seem to be enjoyin it. while waiting for the bbs i've also been grinding up fry food in between my fingers to make a powder.

I have a bout 1,000 fry in this 10gal..... whats the easiest way to remove the dead ones (i see them floating around once in a while)?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> whats the easiest way to remove the dead ones


Turkey baster. How old are your fry now? I think ours may be roughly one week older than yours based on your posts. They were moved from the 10 gallon to the 72 yesterday. I was not sure if they would get enough to eat in a large tank, but they are doing fine.









With your feedings, pay attention to the long skinny ones. When they look full, that is enough food, even though the bigger ones look huge. So far, we have lost the most fry getting sucked into the filter or stuck on the pre-filter sponge. If you have a HOB, check inside to see if there are any in there.

We are getting nearly 100% hatching of the bbs now that we are mixing the saltwater at ~1.022.
Don't just guess at the salt content.


----------



## RFog80 (Sep 21, 2006)

The eggs were laid last saturday so their about a week old... i will def try the turkey baster, thanks.

The only other empty tank i have is a 38gal. How long before i should move them over? and what type of filter should i use in the 38gal? and do i need to put gravel in it?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I have about 1/2" to 3/4" of black gravel in the 72. You get the look of gravel and it cleans very quickly. The eggs were laid 9/14, so only two days older than yours? I had to check photo dates. They seemed older. I moved them when the smallest looked mobile enough seek out food. There is a Penguin 350 and an Aquaclear (350 gph) canister filter. The 10 gallon had a Penguin 200 so they really blew around alot.

I siphoned half of them and then netted the rest. There were casualties, I think, because of the netting. I would advise siphoning all of them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so, how do you do water changes in the fry tank w/o sucking them up?

You can put pantyhose material over the intakes on the canisters or HOB. To stop them from getting sucked up.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> so, how do you do water changes in the fry tank w/o sucking them up?
> 
> You can put pantyhose material over the intakes on the canisters or HOB. To stop them from getting sucked up.


sticking a knife into a sponge then inserting the hose into the slit also works well.
View attachment 123781


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats one sweet drawing!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks fry.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> thats one sweet drawing!



View attachment 123845


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> sticking a knife into a sponge then inserting the hose into the slit also works well.


Or just stuff a sponge into the end of the Python tube.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

its not like there is any waste in the tank yet,









just take a glass, fill it, empty it, repeat. thats a pretty good water change right there.

Eric


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

RFog80 said:


> > I've heard that the fry feed off the sack for 7 days, so i have to hatch the brine shrimp around day 6 and feed them 2-3 times a day??
> 
> 
> You don't wait until the yolk sac is gone to feed the bbs. They will eat as soon as they can see their food. They really go for the movement of the shrimp. The bbs take about 36 hrs to fully hatch, so start early, especially if you have not hatched them before. Start two containers of bbs, one day apart. Feed them ALOT, until they look like they will explode. Good luck!


Yeah after speaking with a guy at my LFS he told me to start the bbs right away. He also said in the mean time i can take the yolk from a hard boiled egg and mix it with some water and make a paste. he said 2-3 drops 3x a day. they seem to be enjoyin it. while waiting for the bbs i've also been grinding up fry food in between my fingers to make a powder.

I have a bout 1,000 fry in this 10gal..... whats the easiest way to remove the dead ones (i see them floating around once in a while)?
[/quote]
Congratulations

be careful with the hard boiled egg, it fouls the water really fast and plugs sponge filters in no time.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------

